# Locale error running LyX



## MarcoB (Jan 4, 2011)

For a long time I have my locale set to en_US.UTF-8. Now LyX exits with the error:

```
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
  what():  locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
Abort (core dumped)
```

Suddenly LyX seems to have a problem with my locale setting. When changing the setting to the C locale, LyX runs without problems.

Is there a way of using LyX with en_US.UTF-8?

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2011)

Which lyx version are you using?


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 4, 2011)

The newest, version 1.6.8
It ran until about a week ago with the same locale settings. I suspect that after a portupgrade, something that LyX uses causes this.

My uname: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD yokozuna.lan 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #4: Sat Jul 24 21:21:17 CEST 2010     
[email]root@yokozuna.lan[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/YOKOZUNA  i386
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2011)

Weird....

I will install lyx and check
P.S.
I'm maintainer of lyx and lyx-devel ports


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2011)

Well lyx works fine for me on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE (With en_US.UTF-8 locale)


----------

